# Childs Bedroom



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Please can you put your thinking caps on and help me out with some suggestions.  We are starting to put together our Family Book which we need for approval panel.  Our SW has asked us to include a picture of the childs bedroom in the Family Book.  Obvioulsy at this stage we don't know the age, sex or quantity of children we will go on to be matched and placed with, but as a guide we are hoping for one or two children of either sex, aged between 3 - 8 years.  If we have one child or two of the same sex then we will probably only need to use one of our spare bedrooms and can keep the other one as a study which is what we use it for at the moment.  Our spare bedroom is currently used as a guest room, is painted in a creamy colour and has a double bed in it.  Does anyone have any ideas how we can cheaply and easily transform this into a childs bedroom for the Family Book photo we need.  Obviously once we are matched we will do the necessary work to personalise the bedroom for the age / sex of the child, but what can we do for now that will look nice in the Family Book?  Any suggestions gratefully received.  Thanks.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Cant really help you as we have only been asked to suibmit general pics of house and immediate family,pets etc for approval panel but when we do the book for any children we get matched with then we will decorate etc.  I think panel will understand that you cant make it too personalised at the moment and just something neutral will be fine im sure.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sanita,

We are just leaving the child's bedroom as it is, our social worker says the panel will understand that we do not know how to decorate or what to buy until we are matched  

Laine


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i was going to post this very same question!! we are in exactly the same boat as you sanita..2 spare rms and have no idea at this point which one we will use, and neither in a fit state to be photographed..esp the little room which is full of dh's DJ equiptment!! i actually dont see the point of putting any pic at all in..but having chewed it over I'm thinking along the lines of taking a pic of both rooms with a teddy/something child-friendly in it and the caption will be along the lines of.."one of these rooms will be your bedroom, we cant wait to make it special for you". I havent quite worked out the logistics of the format of the book yet but I'm hoping to make it such that this page will be able to be removed and when we have a match and have decorated/moved stuff around i will then take a picture of 'their' room and substitute the page..

kj x


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sanita

think this is a bit unfair asking photos of a decorated childs room when you dont know ages, sex of the children. We just had pics of the house and garden when we went to panel and that was fine. You could try putting a few cuddly toys about the room and some bedroom furniturre that woud be suitable for any age, sex . sorry cant help anymore but i dont think anyone would be able to decorate a room fully until they knew  they were matched.

good luck
love jo xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi, we had the same dilema when we did our family book. in the end we left the room as it was (bare walls ready for decorating) and included a note saying that the room would be decorated and maybe the child/children would like to help choose the colours   i think panel are very understanding as it is impossible to decorate a room when the age and gender of the child is not known.

hope this has helped  good luck

pam xx


----------

